# Moving to saudi



## Nazma (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi.Me and my family moving to saudi in november. My husband got a job out there with saudi aramco,wanted to know if anyone knows of any new accomodation being built in dhahran.? As the dhahran towers are nearly full.  
Thank u


----------

